# Wyoming landowner wins against EPA



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

https://www.ksl.com/?sid=39726794&nid=148

Cool story about this guy winning against the EPA and now has a fish pond in his front yard. Wouldn't that be the life to have 4-5 pounders just available to you anytime? 8)


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Good for him. Glad he gets to keep his pond, and I bet the stipulations he agreed to will only make the pond more scenic and beautiful anyway. 

Not going to lie, I'm a lot envious he has that in his front yard!


----------

